# Worlds smallest dog!



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I found this and thought you might wanna see 

*Danka Kordak, a chihuahua bitch owned by Revuca, Slovakia resident Igor Kvetko is the smallest dog in the world, Kvetko said, producing the Guiness Book of Records certificate comfirming Danka's prestigious status. Danka is 19 centimetres long, only 13 centimetres tall and weighs 780 grammes.*





That makes her about 1.7 pounds

I'm sure there must be dogs smaller than her but she's very cute!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww she's beautiful! Wow...1.7 lbs. Tiny was 2.3 lbs and that was TINY! That lil girl must be really tiny!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow she certainly is pint sized!! My Mom had a tiny smooth coat when they had their kennel that was just over 1 lb. I don't remember exactly how much she weighed but her body was about as long as a weiner! Mom even had a picture of her beside one just to compare who was bigger. :lol: But that was eons ago... so this one probably does win smallest!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

How adorable!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

Its incredible how such a small creature can bring about so much love and happiness!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww she is sooooo cute and teenie tiny


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She's just beautiful.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's cute! how old is she? she looks seniorish...


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah, she is cute, but I was thinking the same thing... she looks very tired.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Bluezmom said:


> yeah, she is cute, but I was thinking the same thing... she looks very tired.


I don't mean to be rude or anything, but she doesn't look very healthy/happy to me. She doesn't have spirit in hear eyes. I can see they look after her well, but she looks... I don't know, sick or something. Or maybe she was just having a bad day, she's not skinny or anything.

She is cute, though!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

God she is so small i cant belive it :shock: very cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww shes tiny and has such a pretty face. But my breeder had a chi that was perfectly healthy but weighed less then a pound. Heres the link ----> http://www.bedfordtoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=541&ArticleID=799979

This chi died though as when my breeder was being interviewed on tele the lights were really hot and then cold and she caught amonia and died.  It wasnt evan her size that caused the death.
Its funny but my breeder is very strict on breeding small female chis, she always says the female must be big to breed.  And yet her dogs have produced some of the smallest chis in britain for sure.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Oprah had a tiny dog on last year that was about half the size of that little chi. It wasn't a chi either... I can't remember if it was a mixed breed or what but it was TEENY. It held the world's record as smallest adult dog.

Ohh... I found a pic of it ... his name is Pinnochio!!

Tiny Pinocchio is easily a contender for smallest dog in the world, weighing around one pound, and full-grown, about the size of a soda can! He is so small, he eats baby food and lives in a bird cage! Owner Linda said she always believed that the little Yorkie would make it. "When he was about seven weeks old, we realized he had a large soft spot, and the vet didn't think he would make it. I just believed. I told the vet I will do everything I can to keep him here. He's 14 months old."


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I watched the Oprah Show the day she had this little guy on. He was so cute and just the tiniest thing I had ever seen! :shock:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - they are all very small. Can you imagine caring for one so small? I would be constantly worried about stepping on them or them injuring themselves jumping or falling. 

They are all adorable though. I think the first chi may look unhealthy because of the eyes. Otherwise, she looks good and has a nice, healthy looking coat.


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not trying to be rude but the tiny chi is WAY cuter imo than Pinocchio


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

They are both very cute! Pinoccio doesn't even look like a dog in his picture lol! I hope they are both happy and healthy...But what is with keeping the yorkie in a bird cage??


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG I can't see that picture! I can only view the one next to the Coke can


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

OMG I think Pinnochio is precious, especially with that little flower on his head. LOL, that's too much for me.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> They are both very cute! Pinoccio doesn't even look like a dog in his picture lol! I hope they are both happy and healthy...But what is with keeping the yorkie in a bird cage??


too keep him safe when he can't be watched to make sure he don't get hurt or anything. also many of the dog crates out there he could fit through the bars and get out, bird cages are more secure in that way...


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

ChiChiMomma said:


> I'm not trying to be rude but the tiny chi is WAY cuter imo than Pinocchio


hehe, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh my goodness!
i just cant help thinking that theyve not grown yet. It would be quite a stress owning such a fragile little thing.
mia
x


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I just hope they don't hang the bird cage up high. That could be very scary for a tiny dog! I guess I just thought it was weird because most of us keep our puppies when they are too tiny to be safe in a playpen.


----------

